

Sesame Street Fighter - A Typing Fighting Game - archgoon
http://flavourmachine.com/sesamefighter/

======
jheriko
doens't work. no feedback on errors that i can provide. :/

using latest chrome with win 8.1

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Same here. Linux / Firefox, Chromium

------
Egregore
We're doing a similar game teaching times table:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.netforza.t...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.netforza.timesninjademo)

------
durpleDrank
LINK DOESN'T WORK >:|

------
shmerl
What music is playing in background there? I can't find it following the link
from the game page:
[https://soundcloud.com/xhyrox](https://soundcloud.com/xhyrox)

------
graeham
Its a bit annoying that the input locks when you've been hit. You keep typing
and even though you spell it correctly you're later in the word so its marked
as wrong.

~~~
ben0x539
I guess that edges it a bit closer to a fighting game than 'just' a typing
game, in that you want to exploit and opening and not just mash attacks. ;)

But it also seems to disadvantage the 'easy' characters with short words a lot
more since they have to wait for a new word a lot more often, giving the
opponent more time to start locking your input again.

I might be overthinking this. ;)

------
andridk
and it's down... mirror anyone?

~~~
tomelders
This website is brought to you by the numbers 5, 0 and 3.

~~~
madcow2011
I have never commented on a single HN story, and mostly stick to reading. I
wanted to say that this is one of the absolute funniest comments I have ever
read on this web site. Good job, sir.

------
pirateking
Finally, a fighting game that doesn't suck using a keyboard. Would be great if
there was a way to crossup and knockdown.

------
poopsintub
It froze right as I was defeating the first character.

------
ben0x539
Cheat code: Just hold the first letter of your word.

~~~
pawn
Buffering input commands? This is a deeper fighting engine than I would've
assumed!

------
ohadron
Best graphics ever

------
Yuioup
Cease & Desist in three... two... one...

------
mpnordland
Not showing anything here, Firefox 27 Linux

~~~
spbhat1989
Same here. Chrome on Linux. :(

------
untothebreach
this hits me right in the nostalgia-feels. great approach to a typing tutor!

------
broken_symlink
how do you unlock elmo? i beat the game once but elmo is still locked.

~~~
uptown
The game needs to be ported to TCL to unlock Elmo.

------
97s
Enjoyable.

------
Globz
wow very neat! Great job!

------
Fasebook
I think you have a hit here..

